# Check my prices for a 8 acre car dealership



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

Its approximately 350ksq ft. Some obstacles, cars will be moved into one lot before storms. I was thinking $650-$700/push up to 4". Will have 2-3 plow trucks, 1-Cab loader tractor with pusher, and 1-skid steer with pusher. Thanks for the responses


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

post up a pic


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

everything in red


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Just push or salt too? To push I think you're fairly priced, maybe a bit low if them moving cars turns into being a PIA. With salt I'd more than double your price. With the equipment specified it shouldn't take much longer than a couple hours.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

thats just to plow, salt i think ill do by the lb or ton. Does anybody know a good place to bulk salt near frederick, baltimore or harrisburg areas?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Def by ton/yard for that lot. Industry average is about 800 lbs per ac. I like to base it on 1 ton per 2 ac.


----------



## priwi (Oct 26, 2010)

Make sure you understand where you can and can't push the snow, I've found car dealers to be very particular with where it's pushed. This might find their requirements will add a bunch of time. What are you thinking for snow falls over 4"?


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

over 4" to 8" is another push so on and so forth


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

they will just order a new dodge plow truck for the winter and sell it next year. dont get your hopes up on the dealerships


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

priwi;1100695 said:


> Make sure you understand where you can and can't push the snow, I've found car dealers to be very particular with where it's pushed. This might find their requirements will add a bunch of time.


Big factor here.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I think your price is low. (I know, you are all wondering who took over my account)

Freely admitting I don't know your local market nor your pricing, but I notice you aren't in MI or the upper NY snow belt.

8 acres = @ 8 hours of work.

So, that's $70/hour if you do it that way, which might be ok if it was just a big empty 8 acre lot.

But you are quoting to work in a lot that is FULL OF PRISTINE BRAND NEW CARS (and probably a lot of light poles too)

No, sorry, the risk is extremely high of damaging something over the course of the season.
Risk costs money.

I'd be thinking 1.5x to 2x what you quoted. (plus salt)
Way to easy to work all day and be in the hole for a minor scratch. 

Ain't worth working for free.


----------



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

I would never plow for a car dealership or do any type of work for them. They are notorious for not paying


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Wait untill you show up and none of the cars are moved, just waiting to move all the cars will take 2 hours. and once you plow that side they have to move all the cars again so you can clear the lot where they were parked, you will burn up at least 3-4 hours in idle time. Hopefully for you that lot is on the ball with moving cars but i have yet to see one that is.. I plow 3 dealers in a 6 mile radius almost every storm, i get the drive lanes open on all, then for the rest of the day i toggle back and forth between lot's while they move cars.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I highly doubt that they are going to get 2 new plow trucks considering that both plow trucks have been stolen the past two years and they got kind of fed up with loosing 100k a year in plow trucks. 
8 hours of work @ 70/hr is only $560, I'm about 87.50/hr, which is low, and i might bump it up a bit, but its only 3 or so miles from my house its all in one place, I dont have to run to 8 different places to make the same money and I only have to deal with one customer for that job.
They do kep their word, last year a week before the storms the lots were pretty much empty, they had showrooms full, service bays full etc.... and it looked like a decent place to plow.
Thanks again for the input, keep it coming.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe a provision for "wait time" @ $50/hr....


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would definatley add a wait time clause to that contract. Even if they are prepared and have all the cars on one side of the lot to start with, it will take a couple hours to move them all to the other side. The last thing you want is for them to start moving cars while your still plowing, and end up eating one of them with your truck or plow. Unless you have other accounts you can plow while they shuttle cars around, I would throw a 50 to 75 dollar an hour wait clause in it and call it good.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

yep, i would have a stand by time for them.

International salt out of baltimore seems to have the best price and fastest turnaround. if you need it right away you can call strawbridge out of eldersburg. depending on how much you want I can haul for you, and I always have bagged material.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

I do have 3 other accounts within half a mile so I would have something to occupy my time, but I would definitely have a wait time clause. 
Thanks for all the responses and thanks Sal, I definitely apprieciate the offer to help and I will let you if I need some bulk salt.
I am also considering giving a per event price. I've never actually done any of these. Do you base them off a 6" storm and cap it at 12"?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

be careful with per event.... it could be 2" it could be 20", and you are getting the same ammount.

go for incremental; such as upt to4" upto 8' up to 10, and 10plus with an ice clause. or go with a seasonal price up to certian depth and then a flat rate over that. this is what I would offer.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

do you think 3" is too close of an increament? 1-3 4-6 7-9 10-12, then an hourly charge for storms over 12" in addition to the flat rate for 12". They said they wanted to try to keep the lot open as much as possible, and if we start plowing after 1" were going to have to plow some areas twice even in just a 3" storm. Even though the 4" 8" etc works out time wise, 3" will cover my ass a little more if they're open.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

and whats a good price for half a ton of salt, if its bulk?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't think so, and if you are making money with that many increments, go for it! Just be sure to pick a reference point just as the airport that NWS will list depths that your customer agrees to. I can understand your concerns and i would be sure to review with the customer as to how you are planning to plow.

As for salt, thats a tough call. I would think that rates up in hagerstown are going to be different that down the mountain.... I would us a one ton min, what ever your rate is.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

this is what i ended up giving them
Incremental Pricing:
Plow Asphalt Surfaces & Clear Sidewalks Salt Asphalt Surfaces 
1”-3” - $825.00 $1,100.00/per application 
4”-6” - $1,525.00 or $175.00/ per half ton applied
7”-9” - $2,250.00
10”-12” - $3,000.00
If more than 12” of accumulation occurs, the price for 12” of accumulation will be billed in addition to hourly rates for plowing after 12”

*Incremental Pricing without sidewalks
1”-3” - $725.00
4”-6” - $1,375.00
7”-9” - $2,050.00
9”-12” - $2,700.00

Hourly Pricing
Plow Asphalt Surfaces Clear Sidewalks Salt Asphalt Surfaces 
$110.00/hr per plow truck $50.00/hr per snow blower or ATV Same as above
$140.00/hr per loader tractor or skid steer


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

Worked on car lots for a few years and we didn't push until the snow was done. Need to add 50%more time waiting for sales guys to move cars while having snowball fights.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

buddy4781;1103232 said:


> Worked on car lots for a few years and we didn't push until the snow was done. Need to add 50%more time waiting for sales guys to move cars while having snowball fights.


I thought theyd wait until the stroms over to push too, but they said that they wanted to keep it open as much as possible.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*If you are measuring your jobs this will work for you*

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:

#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------

